# some recent pics



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very sweet!! Liking the pink sun lounger


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww verry verry sweet


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh,beautiful pictures!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

:cryin::cryin::cryin:

I want one...right now  she's beautiful!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

beautiful dog, so relaxed and chilled out.
michellex


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

She is very beautiful


----------

